
Owning an Electric Car Is Twice as Cheap as Owning a Gas Vehicle - hispanic
https://www.fastcompany.com/40517133/owning-an-electric-car-is-twice-as-cheap-as-owning-a-gas-vehicle
======
hkmurakami
What a strange article. Opens with the fact that EVs are more expensive to
buy, yet never touches the subject again, despite it being a key factor in
total cost of ownership.

Not to mention the subsidies which are paid for by other tax payers.

I'm excited by the progress EVs have made, and I hope that in the near future
they will be truly price competitive with gasoline vehicles.

------
LocalH
"twice as cheap"

wtf

